# What irc channel?



## RVD (Aug 29, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what IRC channel to use to get the latest gba releases please. I have already set up Mirc, I just need the name of the correct channel to join.

Thanks

RVD


----------



## dice (Aug 29, 2003)

#gbatemp is the best one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There's also #niobium-roms #megaroms #gbanow

These are on efnet

Oh and if you need help with getting roms use this


----------

